# Getting two budgies at once?



## Bubblekoiss (Apr 28, 2018)

So ive never personally had a budgie myself but many of my friends have and I’ve spent a good amount of time around them and I’ve been considering for a while and now decided I want to get some. I have school and I’m gone usually from 7:30am till 3:30 and some nights I have play practice from 6-8pm or later and for that reason I wanted to get two so one isn’t just lonely all the time. But I’m worried if I get two at once, that they won’t bond with me as well as one would? Is there any way to get them to bond easier, will they bond with me just fine? I would hate to get two but then they dislike me.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi there, you can bond with 2 budgies, but it is harder than bonding with one and it requires a lot of time working with them regularly. There are other things to consider when getting 2, like what if you end up with a mixed pair? Then you have to be vigilant to prevent unwanted breeding. You say that you'll be away from the birds from at least 7.30-3.30 or later. What if the budgie(s) become unwell? Will you have the time with school etc to take them to an avian vet? Theres a lot to think about and I'm glad you're not jumping into this blindly.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Before getting a budgie you need to be sure you are ready, willing and able to care for it the way it deserves.

This means providing it with the largest cage possible. When it comes to cages, bigger is always better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1/2".

The very minimum size cage recommended for one or two budgies would be 30" x 18" x 18".
You also need to have a spare cage to use as a travel/hospital or quarantine cage.

It is very important you have the financial means to obtain Avian Vet care for your budgie(s) any time they are sick or injured. 
Any pet, no matter the cost or whether it was "free", is a living breathing creature. 
When a person "adopts" a pet, that individual assumes the responsibility of caring for that animal. 
The pet is totally dependent on the owner for everything, including receiving the medical care and attention it deserves if it becomes ill or injured.

Those who believe that the expense of having a pet ends should be only the cost of the pet plus food, housing and toys are leaving out the most important part of the equation. 
Giving the animal adequate medical care is integral part of providing it with a safe and loving home.

If you will be unable for any reason to ensure your budgie(s) get adequate medical care from an Avian Vet when necessary, then please do not adopt until you are certain you can do so.
Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

Diet is ALWAYS a huge part in the health of any animal as is the cleanliness of the animal's housing conditions. Budgies fed only a seed mix are prone to becoming obese as well as developing nutritional illnesses.
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html

If you are certain you can adequately provide for one or more budgies as a pet, please be sure you recognize that two budgies are naturally going to bond to one another. It will be more difficult to tame and bond with two birds than it will with one so ensure you understand Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

Where do you plan to get the new bird(s)?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

